# Blood and tissue in urine



## Exodus&Genesis (Mar 25, 2010)

My cat Genesis has had on going issues that every few months she has blood in her urine, more blood then urine. She has been in multiple times and only but a few times has it been a urinary tract infection. All they can tell me is that some cats have this problem some time... Well I am beginning to get quite worried as she left a little drop on the carpet and it was mixed with some tissue?! She has been crying on and off for the last bit. I am taking her back into the doctor tomorrow, but was hoping maybe someone would be able to shed some light tonight. As this does not seem normal and now has this tissue. If anyone has some info that would be great!

~A concerned kitty mom~


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CF and I am sorry, but the only thing I could urge you to do would be to consider taking her to an Emergency Vet Clinic right now. Blood is never good, _blood & tissue_ sound even worse to me, especially coupled with her crying. Absolutely vet visit tomorrow, but I would take a good, hard look at her situation and decide if this is an emergency that requires immediate treatment at an E-clinic. In addition, if the same vet has been seeing her you may wish for another opinion. Fresh eyes to the case, and all that...
Best of luck to you both!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Exodus&Genesis (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you for the reply and welcome! I have gone ahead and spoken to my vet and it was decided it was a mucas plug, but should be fine until we see her tomorrow. I totally love my vet, she took the time to educate and answer questions, she easily could have made a few extra $100 to have us come in tonight and she said she didnt think it was needed. Anywho, we are going to discuss further treatment and future changes in her life to try to stop this all together. *Phew* Thanks so much!


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

E&G, if your cat has no sign of crystals or bacteria each time these incidents occurs, it sounds like she has "interstitial cystitis", which basically means that your cat's bladder gets random bouts of inflamation (sometimes brought on by stress, sometimes just randomly). 

During this time, urinating is hugely difficult for your cat so they are forced to push and strain - this is why blood appears in the urine. It is very painful and stressful for the cat, so a treatment option needs to be figured out. How often are these bouts of cystitis occurring? If it is very rarely (ie, once every 6 months), then your vet may choose to spot-treat the attacks with painkillers and antiinflammatories, but it sounds like your cat has a much more frequent issue so there are other, more preemptive options. I can't remember the name of the treatment but if memory serves me correctly it's a weekly or monthy shot. 

Here is a website (one of many) that talks about feline intersticial cystitis - http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=651. Read it, do more research, and go and have a long talk with your vet. 

It is so so important that your cat is getting adequate water if she has chronic urinary issues. What food are you feeding her? If you are feeding her dry, please switch her to wet food, preferably with a little water added to it to make it into a slurry. This is probably the best thing you can do for a cat prone to urinary infections and irritation. 

Good luck!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Another very good page about urinary tract problems in cats:

http://www.catinfo.org/feline_urinary_tract_health.htm

Is your cat eating dry or canned food?


----------

